# t5 retrofit stuff



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

where is the best place to purchase stuff for t5 lighting? endcaps, mounts, ballasts? im not looking to sell an arm and a leg for this stuff so nothing super expensive.
oh, and it'll be for a 4 bulb, 48" fixture.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

reefgeek.com

Bulbs:
http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/Bulbs/

Ballasts:
http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/Parts_&_Accessories/Ballasts/Power_Compact_Fluorescent/
Or here (more expensive):
http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/Parts_&_Accessories/Ballasts/T5_Fluorescent/

Reflectors:
http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/Sunlight_Supply/Tek_Reflectors/

End caps:
http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/Parts_&_Accessories/DIY-Replacement_Parts/

--Nikolay


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

links dont work,

I would try the Advance ballast as its "programmed start" not that programmed rapid start(just means your bulbs will last longer), you can prob find it locally for the same price and has a 5yr warranty. The WH ballasts are rapid start which wear the bulbs out fast

If you are just looking to make a fixture, the Catalina 4x54w is the best bang for the buck, I guess if your needing to put it in a canopy then that would be different. I priced things out and you cannot build a 4x54w T5HO fixture for as cheap as that Catalina fixture.


----------



## Riiz (Jul 19, 2008)

Be warned that the Catalina stuff doesnt come with an acrylic splash lens, needs to be added btw.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

why use a splash lens? once it gets anything on it, you must clean or it filters the light. probably best to use no lens at all.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You would want a splash guard or covered top if the end caps arent water proof. The Catalina fixture doesnt have these, I use glass top on my tank with this fixture. On an open top you will get condensation in your fixture without a cover or splash guard.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Now the links work.

If Catalinaaquarium offers Giesemann Midday bulbs then their price is amazing. Any other T5 bulb will work for planted tanks but you are not getting what you could.

--Nikolay


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

with regards to the splash guard i would suggest using silicon or something around the electrical connections...with splashes you can just clean off the reflectors once a week or so. if it comes with a splash guard then fine, if it doesnt i wouldnt sweat it.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Aug 19, 2008)

misterchengmoua said:


> where is the best place to purchase stuff for t5 lighting? endcaps, mounts, ballasts? im not looking to sell an arm and a leg for this stuff so nothing super expensive.
> oh, and it'll be for a 4 bulb, 48" fixture.


http://wwwquickpets.com

http://www.ballastwise.com

Ballast wise has the better price for the ballast and quick pets has the end caps standoffs and the reflector.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I really like these ready mount kits:
http://www.carolinareefs.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_4&products_id=22
http://sunlightsupply.com/aqua/prod...DYFIT&title=Fluorescent Lighting&type=product

Carolina Reefs carries the Giesemann Midday bulb, but not the Aquafora at this time:
http://www.carolinareefs.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_20_48

Aquarium Specialty carries some great IceCap T5HO and T5 overdriven kits:
http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/ca...4_203&osCsid=812eb8584f1b6cc4e9d8cde7f700727a

Reef Geek:
http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/IceCap/SLR_Pre-Wired_Retrofit_Kits/

Aquarium Specialty also carries several Sunlight Supply DIY T5HO kits:
http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/ca...8_449&osCsid=812eb8584f1b6cc4e9d8cde7f700727a

Aquarium Specialty carries the Aquaflora and Midday T5HO bulbs as well:
http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/ca...9_130&osCsid=812eb8584f1b6cc4e9d8cde7f700727a


----------

